# oak park wheel jig



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oak Park no longer makes these Oak Park Wheel Templates. The jig templates were sold in 9 different sizes. The plan I purchased requires these and they do not include the dimensions or a plan for the template. I purchased every book and plan they sell, nowhere are these templates shown.

If anyone has these can you photocopy the actual templates and email them to me? Or draw up a plan to copy the templates.

I called and they have none, they have no plans to purchase to make the jig and I really am quite disappointed that they would sell a plan and show this on the videos and in the books, which I have all of them now and nowhere is there info on these templates other than stating you need these templates.

I would buy all the templates if someone wanted to sell them, but I am also glad to make them myself if I could only get a hold of the dimensions for them.

I now have every book, video, accessory kit, jig, brass and the entire router table set up and extra fences that OP sells and feel I should at least have access to these templates dimensions and even how they are made if I can not purchase them. I am not looking for a freebie I mean I can't give them the money for them if I wanted to, I tried. 

At this pint I have no idea what to do other than design my own from scratch which is totally unfair after buying all this stuff.

If I missed plans for these templates somewhere can someone direct me to them please, I sometimes miss stuff that is staring me right in the face and hopefully this is the case this time!


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

Nick,
what video had them in it and my dumb question is what are you making with wheels?

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nick after seeing what you design and sell man you don't need anyone's anything. I was working in the "to be" shop just kinda thinking on some of your designs man those are incredible.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are in a few of the books and videos.

The "Router Projects and Jigs" book page 2-11 Wheel nut dish is one.

Video one for the "wheel and Circle" portion:

http://www.routerworkshop.com/S100.html

In the plans they sell for the video here: 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?product=PL10110

These three are what I remember off the top of my head there may be more.

Book 8 Wheels for the Wagon too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I will need to ask Rick/Bob R. of the RWS to get the ok to copy the them, if I get the ok I will do it 


=================



nickao65 said:


> Oak Park no longer makes these Oak Park Wheel Templates. The jig templates were sold in 9 different sizes. The plan I purchased requires these and they do not include the dimensions or a plan for the template. I purchased every book and plan they sell, nowhere are these templates shown.
> 
> If anyone has these can you photocopy the actual templates and email them to me? Or draw up a plan to copy the templates.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds great tell them I would even pay them for it. I want as many as I can get. I prefer to buy something like that ready made and pre cut on the CNC, but if I have to make them I will. I do not think they ever actually sold plans on how to make them and the measurements and such. I am positive the girls in the office will know me I have been dealing with them quite a bit getting stuff for the shop.

I wonder why they stopped selling them, I would by all nine I think in every size. They are great for making candy and nut dishes and some toys for the kids and actually I have an inlay project I wanted them for.

Thanks for trying.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I spoke with OP about them and she said if they had more calls on them they would make some more...
She also said she has got alot of call in the last 2 or 3 weeks, so maybe if more people would call in for them well the squeekey the door gets the oil.

====






nickao65 said:


> Sounds great tell them I would even pay them for it. I want as many as I can get. I prefer to buy something like that ready made and pre cut on the CNC, but if I have to make them I will. I do not think they ever actually sold plans on how to make them and the measurements and such. I am positive the girls in the office will know me I have been dealing with them quite a bit getting stuff for the shop.
> 
> I wonder why they stopped selling them, I would by all nine I think in every size. They are great for making candy and nut dishes and some toys for the kids and actually I have an inlay project I wanted them for.
> 
> Thanks for trying.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah I am sure all those calls were probably from me. I talked to 2 different people and emailed also.

I totally understand their point of view, but a disclaimer needs to be put on that plan, book and video they sell. I mean someone may just buy that book and video to get that wheel plan and that is 40.00 with shipping and it is wasted money. I actually bought the separate plan obviously specifically wanting to make that item and did not see info so I got the book thinking it may have the template plansand again no go. Actually to me they should not sell that 4.95 plan at all the entire thing hinges on that template.

They also miss the spur of the moment buyers not having them in stock. If they sold out once I wonder why they would not again, maybe they had the others for a long time or something.

Nowe that I think about it , it's much cheaper for them to draw up a quick plan and just sell those in the meanwhile using the specs they give there CNC guy.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Now that I think about it, it's much cheaper for them to draw up a quick plan using the specs they give there CNC guy and just sell those in the meanwhile while deciding to make another production run of the actual templates. 

I am sure they did not sell the plans for that template or include them in the books or separate plans so they could sell the templates, basically forcing you to buy the templates. There is no other possible reason to leave something like that out of the plans, it is the basis of the entire project.

Now that they do not sell the templates they should do something about it so their customers could make good use of the books, videos and plans.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

Sure, after I got half done with designing one! LOL!!!

(Only thing was mine had moving parts and started with a square blank and was "supposed to be" infinitely variable between 4" and 30" )

(back to the drawing board....)


Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Gerard_sr

If you are designing one ,the key to get them to work right every time is the indexing holes...the other parts (holes are duck soup ) 

=======



Gerard_sr said:


> Sure, after I got half done with designing one! LOL!!!
> 
> (Only thing was mine had moving parts and started with a square blank and was "supposed to be" infinitely variable between 4" and 30" )
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I will stop beating a dead horse, but I shouldn't have to deal with having to figure it out at all. 

I am certain a beginner that this plan is designed for is not going to figure that template out very well, if at all. Not only getting the index holes in the right spot, but understanding them at all, without seeing how it works first. And getting the templates to work with the measurement that are in the plan is very unlikely for a beginner. Heck I do not want to deal with it or I would have designed them myself already.

I suspect you bought them Bob becasue you did not want to deal with it either. I am sure you could have made them. Some things are better off just purchased, this is one of them and the CNC cutting is a great asset here. Especially if you want all different sizes.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Gerard_sr
> 
> If you are designing one ,the key to get them to work right every time is the indexing holes...the other parts (holes are duck soup )
> 
> =======


 Hi Bob, 
I know you're right with indexing, and as I thought it out further, it had too many moving parts.
But just for reference, here's the (unfinished) design for the first step, making a basic circle.
*You might just get a kick out of it just the same.*
I intended it work by pushing a blank into the bit and rotating it counter clockwise after the bar-stock reached the limits at the stop blocks.
(please be kind, it was a work in progress...) 










Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gerard that is nice, but the template I am looking for is a spoked wheel, it is not really the circle part that is the problem at all. 

They have one portion of the wheel, the air space in between the spokes in a negative template. The indexing is so you can move the template around the piece(round wheel) to cut the next air space therefore creating spokes.

Like the spoked wheel in the right hand corner of this picture.

Using a template they they have is great for making decorative bowls allowing you to route out the cavities in say 2" thick wood and then having the "spoke" be the bowl divider for something else. There are a ton of things you can do with it.

It looks like in Bobs earlier post in this thread he has almost all the templates I am referring too!


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

I see that Nick, but when I noticed the post about they may make some more of them available and the geometric complexity of what I was working on to give a variable "spoke" length and design with movable templates, I just decided it would have too many moving parts and that I should give up on it.

That was just the first step in the process I illustrated. The notes were things I had not finalized and I was working the sliding templates portion for the holes between the spokes. 

I never thought of the bowl aspect, I must admit.

I was just considering the "finished" wheel as a part of another item like a miniature wheel barrow or something like that.

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ohhh trying to make one jig for all the sizes is a tough one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nick

You can almost bet that OP tried that ..
The indexing holes and the screw holes that hold the jig in place would make it hard to do with one jig..the 5 or 10 screws holes are removed when you cut the wheel out...

=======




nickao65 said:


> Ohhh trying to make one jig for all the sizes is a tough one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Gerry

It's got to be done with a plunge router I think, or a good pin router, but on a standard router table it would be a PIA I think...the circle is no big deal but the other holes (pattern), well I'm sure you see what I mean..

=========



Gerard_sr said:


> Hi Bob,
> I know you're right with indexing, and as I thought it out further, it had too many moving parts.
> But just for reference, here's the (unfinished) design for the first step, making a basic circle.
> *You might just get a kick out of it just the same.*
> ...


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*I too will watch for any announcements of their availability*



bobj3 said:


> HI Gerry
> 
> It's got to be done with a plunge router I think, or a good pin router, but on a standard router table it would be a PIA I think...the circle is no big deal but the other holes (pattern), well I'm sure you see what I mean..
> 
> =========


Yes Bob, 
That would be the much easier way to go, a Plunge Router. Like I said, I gave up on my idea, too many moving/movable parts. My thoughts were to remove the workpiece, drill holes for the bit and then it got overly complicated....

*Personally, I too will watch for any announcements of their availability and seriously consider a set after income tax return!*

The only other problem is that I suspect the use of a band saw may be necessary, and that I don't have in any future projected purchases. 

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

Like you, I too have all of OP jigs & accessories. I have to ask, do you have the blank pattern piece? If so, finding the location for the "pin" is simple.

The jig itself is designed to fit in the OP table and a hand held router to be used. (Then again, you knew this).

If you still need measurements, I'll try to get them for you this weekend. I believe you're correct about the number of pattern plates. 

The reason for so many is, there are 2 different sizes for the patterns.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh yeah I have some blanks, I would probably make them out of MDF though.

Not having one to just copy I am going to have to make that triangular area the old way I guess, jig saw and sander until its just right. Than maybe use that with a router to make a final copy.

DO you know how much those cost initially? I pretty much was ready to buy all nine of them at once until I found out they no longer sold them. I was hoping to see them on ebay or something, but no luck.

If anyone here wants to sell them I would buy them for sure, I have a few work projects that I can justify getting them for.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Nick,

At the time I purchased, which was several yrs ago... I think it pushed around the $200- $230 range for all the patterns, jig and extra pattern bolts. 

If you decide to make them yourself, I wouldn't go over the 1/4" thickness.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really only need the actual negative templates, I have everything else. 

1/4" is my basic template size for all my templates so no problem there.

If I can get a photocopy of just one I could figure it out. I would pay OP if they wanted money for the template plan I photocopied, I have no problem with that.

I was surprised a plan for the template was not in one of their books. I am still thinking I just missed it somewhere.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

I am wondering if there is any update to this topic .I have looked on Oak park and can,t find any wheel jigs anymore . :wacko:

I do have 2 of them but would like to get the rest if possible .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Glad to to see you on the forum again 

SOL on the wheel jigs but once you get the math down you can made your own easy stuff..use some 1/2" thick MDF stock..you have two and that's all you need to make a template(s)  just blow it out or pull it in to fit your needs..

Below you will see some pictures, so the others know what we are talking about.


=========



cranbrook2 said:


> I am wondering if there is any update to this topic .I have looked on Oak park and can,t find any wheel jigs anymore . :wacko:
> 
> I do have 2 of them but would like to get the rest if possible .


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Bob ! I called Oak Park this morning and they said the same thing . 
I guess i should be lucky that i have 2 of them . :yes2:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Maybe post a add on the forum ( WANTED ) some one may have some they want to sale off (maybe Ken ) long shot I know but with some luck.. 

======



cranbrook2 said:


> Hi Bob ! I called Oak Park this morning and they said the same thing .
> I guess i should be lucky that i have 2 of them . :yes2:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

I did lots of searching on the internet and i,m surprised there aren,t these types of jigs around anywhere .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

YouTube - Wagon Wheel Building Made Easy

Free wood working plans. Free wagon wheel plans, Free jig plans

========




cranbrook2 said:


> I did lots of searching on the internet and i,m surprised there aren,t these types of jigs around anywhere .


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

cranbrook2 said:


> I am wondering if there is any update to this topic .I have looked on Oak park and can,t find any wheel jigs anymore . :wacko:
> 
> I do have 2 of them but would like to get the rest if possible .



Hi John,

For Nick, I had to contact OP (through Mark), for permission to send him photo copies of the jig(s) in question. You might want to contact Mark to see if I still have permission to do so. If so, feel free to contact me via email and I'll do my best to find them and send them to you.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Bob and Ken ! 
It,s too bad they discontinued them . I,m surprised more people were not interested in them . 
I still have 2 of the jigs so i guess i should be happy with that . :sarcastic:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I would have liked to have a set of those jigs also. I nearly have the complete OP setup now. Just a few more pieces to add.


----------

